# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  برنامه نویسی خودرو ( قسمت فن )

## saeid111saeid

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم برای تغییر زمان روشن و خاموش شدن فن خودرو باید کد ECU رو تغییر داد یا جای دیگه ؟
و اینکه چرا کدهای ECU همش به زبان Hex نوشته شده . ( کد شدن یعنی ؟ )
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید که چکاری باید انجام بدم
ممنون از همه ی دوستان

----------


## sonia12

ینی فقط برای کنترل کردن فن؟
کد اصلی که تغییرش نمیدن
یه رفتارو اضافه می کنن.
*سایت*

----------

